# Smoked Sea Pig!!!! (Huge Striper)!



## leah elisheva (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Friday To All!

A dear friend of mine caught a 46 inch, 33.2 pound striper on Tuesday, right here off the beach! I was blessed beyond belief to be gifted that fish!

And so, I gutted, scaled, cleaned, & cut steaks all by myself - painstakingly by hand & with the blunt side of a knife with the scales, as my little dogs (who weigh less than the striper even when combined together), will choke on one scale even; so I couldn't just do it rapidly and let them fly everywhere and merely hose down the deck afterward but instead had to make sure that not even one scale hit the ground and/or stop when it did and find it and pick it up.

Three hours later, I was pleased with having kept the fish intact and gotten every scale off! 

Moreover, my appreciation for food even grows TENFOLD when "working" some for one's dinner, and I am just so grateful for it all! And for life!

Smoking the head on low heat with hickory chips, for 50 minutes, the meat and cheeks and all was just baby soft and fell apart! I bagged that smoked head meat as it freezes well and is fantastic on pasta!

Then I smoked a giant steak for 23 minutes - also low heat & hickory on my tiny gas machine - and plated with black Cyprus sea salt, freshly ground white pepper, avocado oil and some lemon zest and squeezed lemon. It was fantastic and the steak cut is so flavorful!!!

Just delicious! (And yes, I brought much back to my friend and cooked as well)! Such fun!

Happy weekend to all and CHEERS to LIFE & The Wonderful Opportunity to eat fresh fish right out of the sea! How very grateful am I! And thanks for sharing in my recent eating! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015
__ 1


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 24, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 24, 2015)

Not sure why the pics are all out of order, but hopefully one can figure out the step by step fun!


----------



## jcollins (Jul 24, 2015)

You always have very great plating and pictures. looks great!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you Jcollins!! This was fun and delicious too! Happy Friday!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## pit of despair (Jul 24, 2015)

Leah,

I've always enjoyed your post along with your whimsical outlook on life but this morning as

I watched you attack that fish with implements from Home Depot, I had to belly laugh!

Beautiful lady, beautiful fish, beautiful meal.

Teddy


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 24, 2015)

You made my day Leah. Almost fell off my chair laughing...seeing you attacking that monster from all angles: over, under, sideways, power tools , hacksaw, getting soaked.

A video of this would become viral on youtube.

I usually say great smoke, awesome plating. This time I will also say thank you for entertaining us.

OMG. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

This post is awesome.  Love the extensive Q View.  That's an amazing bass.  What did you friend catch it on?  Well done.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you Teddy! And Atomicsmoke!

You made my day!!!

Now a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do, yes? And since I had to be so careful to get each scale off yet nowhere near dogs, I had to go at it in any way able!  WOW would I love my chance to butcher an elk!

Anyway, the gills were tricky to remove and required, pruning sheers, my hands, a pair of scissors and a couple knives! I got them out however and am grateful for the whole experience.

The reciprocating saw however, is my favorite!

And it cut great steaks!

It reminds me of the now extinct "electric knife" that my folks had when I was a kid, (I think it was a wedding gift of theirs) and I would play with it, which made the TV go static, and I loved this! Though it scared the Hell out of my folks, I am sure!

(To this day, if I saber open Champagne with a sword, that scares them too, and so I didn't send the striper cleaning pictures to them out of respect)?

Anyway, I had an entertaining sassy photo too, that shows the whole fish, but know it's a family site and don't want to be kicked off the site either, and thus refrained from posting that one.

Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you so much Mummel! I don't know on the rod, but will find out!


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

I ask because the Striper season has been awful down here.  I've only caught a handful :(  Biggest was 38 inches and it was a beauty, but the rest have been barely of size.  Where have all the bass gone???  Striper is my favorite fish after salmon.  Looking at your pics makes me want to pic up my rod this weekend and give it a shot again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice Job on that Striper, Leah!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks mighty Tasty too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've seen Gator wrestling before, but this was the first I ever saw a good Striper wrestling match!!!

You might not be much bigger than he was, but YOU WON !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

I have an electric Rapala filleting knife and it works like a charm on Striper.  Takes me 3 minutes to remove the fillets.  Dont even have to gut the fish.  I do like how you've smoked the steaks that way, cross cut.  Never tried that.  I should give it a go.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 24, 2015)

*Mummel, *the info I have is: St Croix legend 10'6 surf casting rod, shimano Calcutta 700b bait casting reel, maxima treazure 25 lb test line, 28" flurocarbon 50 lb test leader with a gamakatsu 8/0 octopus circle hook & a 4 oz storm sinker. (I know not what it means but there you go)! I am just grateful and humbled by the fish - a 20 minute fight - and those guys use mackerel they buy from fishermen and freeze. He used a frozen cut head and it bit it within seconds.

(Hope that's a language that you understand better than I). Smiles. But such fun stuff!

And striper season here was terrible until now too!

Most of the guys only caught small ones and had to throw back. All changed however, on Tuesday!

Oddly, that fish I was blessed to receive, had an absolutely EMPTY stomach!

I turned the stomach inside and out, took out every single organ myself, and double checked everywhere - must be he either threw up during the fight - OR, he was damn hungry and hence such a fabulous Sea Pig biting the bait, and within seconds of it hitting the ocean!

In any event, I love the SKIN of all fish (but for marlin which try as I did, even I couldn't chew through it as it was like eating chains) but otherwise, from salmon to mackerel and more, the SKIN is the best, hence me scaling and needing to take extra time to get it lovely.

The steak cut too (and marrow savory stuff inside the one bone when eating a steak), was fantastic!

And your knife for fillet action sounds fabulous! So many toys out there!

Bone-in rack of elk is such a favorite of mine and I believe that knife would works there too!?

And *Bear!!! *

Thank you tons as well!

Yes, I actually love smoking gator meat, (though haven't wrestled it and have seen such on TV and that's just wild!!!), but to clean a striper, I did mange, and such was fun!

Here's sending good cheer your way! And to all!


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> *Mummel, *the info I have is: St Croix legend 10'6 surf casting rod, shimano Calcutta 700b bait casting reel, maxima treazure 25 lb test line, 28" flurocarbon 50 lb test leader with a gamakatsu 8/0 octopus circle hook & a 4 oz storm sinker. (I know not what it means but there you go)! I am just grateful and humbled by the fish - a 20 minute fight - and those guys use mackerel they buy from fishermen and freeze. He used a frozen cut head and it bit it within seconds.


This is some serious detail thanks, and some seriously bad-ass rig.  Thats a ~$450 rod.  The guy must be dedicated!  Glad the fishing is better up there.  Down here is been really poor.  Better than last year, but nothing like the years before.


----------



## pilch (Jul 24, 2015)

Now that's what I call a fish!.

A great fish and it appears it was well presented to the Gods.

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you so much Pilch!

And Mummel, I am glad the details made sense to you. I am impressed with what he brought in indeed!!

Cheers to all!!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 24, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fish heads fish heads,
Roly poly fish heads,
Fish heads fish heads,
Eat them up yum


----------



## foamheart (Jul 24, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adds a whole new concept to the old mafia saying, "She's dancing with the fishes!"


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 24, 2015)

Hilarious!! (Foamheart). Yes, indeed I had some fun! And the head neat was so baby soft!!!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2015)

Leah, evening.....   My GAWD !!!!!   If you put up bleachers..... advertised: "How to scale and gut a striper"......  the stadium would be full and you would be rich beyond your wildest dreams.....   not that you aren't already but...  trying to piece that slide show together into a flick was one of the funniest things my imagination has tried to conjure......  

Had I been at the scene of the crime, and been drinking a beer, (highly probable), beer would have been exiting my nose and I would have been in total enjoyment partaking in one of the greatest shows on earth...

CHEERS !!!!!! my friend...  and thank you....

PSS:   Great job on handling that monster...  You could have been #1 deck hand on my charter _ANYDAY_...




conjure...  verb....    make (something) appear unexpectedly or seemingly from nowhere as if by magic.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 25, 2015)

Dave!!! Happy Saturday! And thank you tons!!

Yes the photos uploaded all out of order but I am glad you could put the progression in order! And beer would be mandatory indeed! (My wine on that day tasted better than ever)!

It was quite a process and those dorsal fins are a force to be reckoned with! But, what great fun it was indeed! 

I'm smoking another hunk of it today for lunch and so the work was well worth it. And, I am delighted that I made you smile in any way!!!!

More fun to come! Meanwhile, make today fantastic and thank you so much for chiming in!!!!!!!


----------



## moikel (Jul 25, 2015)

Great thread! I have cleaned a few fish in my day never occurred to me to use a saw like that . But you live & learn.
Interesting for me to see the fishing tackle used in your ' hood.I do understand the tackle talk.
That's a seriously big fish!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks Mick!

Yes, a big fish indeed and the tools helped! The hacksaw didn't dent into much at all, but pruning sheers worked well on the gills and the reciprocating saw is my favorite!

Glad the fish jargon makes sense to some! Happy weekend! (Shall try grilling a striper steak today, as comparison to the smoked).


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 25, 2015)

Did a grilled version today - big striper steak mopped in avocado oil & grilled 10 minutes a side on lower heat (about 425 degrees) and it was fantastic! 

I have a love affair with red pepper flakes and so those went on, as did black truffle sea salt & lemon zest & squeezed lemon & more avocado oil!

Fabulous!!!

Thanks for sharing in my lunch! And happy Saturday! Cheers! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 25, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 26, 2015)

Happy wrap up of the weekend to all!

My friend caught another striper here on the beach! 30 inch this time (18.5 pounds) and so this little but lovely fish will be prepared in a very special way!

First I took out the gills, scaled and gutted the creature and then cleaned it well.

Tomorrow I am stuffing it with a Mexican ensemble and grilling it whole, and then dousing it with tequila and lighting it on fire (have done this style before with ouzo and Greek fillings but will do a Mexican take this time & take photos) and share on Tuesday!

Meanwhile, here's to a wonderful new week for all! Cheers! - The Tired But Ever So Grateful Fish Butcher












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 26, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2015)

That sounds Great Leah!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Like "Ah-Nud" said, "I Be Back!"

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks tons Bear! And I see a note from you & will check it out!!!! Happy new week ahead!!!!


----------



## pilch (Jul 26, 2015)

Leah, I'm starting to dislike you?????? LOL.

How dare you post photos of that well presented lunch you devoured.

I truly wish I was your neighbour then I'd hang over the fence with a hang dog look 'till you fed me some of that striper.

Top job and well documented.

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you so much Pilch!

Yes feeding the neighborhood is getting fun!!

And I think the grilled striper is tastier than smoked to a degree though both are a treat certainly indeed.

So delighted you enjoyed this, thank you!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jul 26, 2015)

Leah,

Once again, you've made a simple fish into a gourmet delight!  I look forward to your posts and pictures and appreciate the style in which you present!

Cheers to you, and many more good cooks to come!

Charlie

BTW, I leave for Florida in a week, I'll be looking for fish with good cheeks!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you CrankyBuzzard!

I love the large fish cheeks (halibut) and such, and bet you'll have some wonderful fish in Florida!

Cobia  is one of my very favorites and impossible to find here  and I love conch meat as well, which seems to be more of a Floridian or Carribean find. 

Anyway, thank you tons for the nice words and have a fabulous trip and share what you eat & drink as it's so fun to hear!!!

Cheers and happy new week! - Leah


----------



## msuiceman (Jul 27, 2015)

i got a kick out of this post. definitely a nice striper, and more entertaining gutting/scaling/smoking than i've seen before, LOL. Any woman that is willing to clean and scale a fish is cool with me, let alone let it sit in the cab of the truck and in the house!

not to mention the wonderful looking meals you have prepared out of it, VERY NICE! looks like some well thought-out flavorings and preparations of the catch.

btw, lighting ouzo in fire is the only thing i've found it useful for (just can't stand it, but its good to make saganaki with kasseri). now, metaxa or raki on the otherhand.....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 27, 2015)

Leah, what an entertaining thread !  That's one huge fish but your obviously a dedicated go getter....  Thumbs Up  That was very nice of your friend to have gifted that fish to ya, but I do believe in the carma of life & somethin tells me you were very deserving of the fish !   Thumbs Up



:points1:


Great job on the whole meal !   By the way, next elk I get I'm calling on you with your arsenal of tools !   :biggrin:


----------



## letthemeatrest (Jul 27, 2015)

My favorite fish to catch and eat!!!!!!!!!!  

I see you had to use a sawzall, that put a smile on my face!!


----------



## tropics (Jul 27, 2015)

Leah That is a beauty,and you did a wonderful job on it.Smoked it has to be the best fish I have ever smoked.Thanks for sharing.

Richie


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you so much* MSUICEMAN!* Yes, real women eat bait (mackerel and mullet and sardines and more) and gut and scale fish! Smiles. Thanks tons. And I agree with you about ouzo! Your skillet uses for it sound grand, and I think using it as lighter fluid for fish is great too! But drinking it is awful!

And *Justin,* thank you tons as well! PLEASE get me in on the next elk indeed! I do love a rack of elk, bone in, and therefore fantasize about butchering! And yes, very very generous fish folk, though I went back and cooked for the talented one too as to share the fish. Still, how very grateful am I.

*LETTHEMEATREST! *I'm so glad I made you smile! And I'm delighted it's one of your tasty favorites too! Many thanks!!!

Thanks very much *Richie!* It's delightful smoked - I agree with you! Though the grilled "whole" striper, stuffed with a papaya, cilantro, green onion and chopped red bell pepper and capers mixture that I made last night for the fisherman; all stuffed into the whole fish, then rubbing the fish with avocado oil, grilling it 30 minutes on one side only, and dousing it with alcohol, lighting it on fire, (which chars the skin into beautiful stuff that's delicious) then squeezing fresh limes and sprinkling cayenne pepper and pink Himalayan sea salt; is OUTSTANDING and so soft and my favorite way thus far!

I plated this with mango that I sliced, avocado, and black rice that is lovely too and plenty of dry and crisp and cold white Spanish wine!

I will upload the photos next, from my phone! Many thanks to all for sharing in my joy! Cheers and happy Tuesday!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 28, 2015)

image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2015


----------



## gaidheal (Jul 28, 2015)

Very jealous - here we can only keep 50-65cm (~19.6 - 25.6 inch) striped bass... our catch & keep season is about to start on Aug 1.

Will kill me to throw bigger ones back for someone else to keep in another area...

Been a fun read!

:)


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks *Gaidheal!*

Here we cannot keep anything UNDER 28 inches; and so the little ones get thrown back but this 30 incher  did luckily make the cut!

So glad you enjoyed this. It truly was delicious!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tasty looking meals! And here I thought I was the only one who filleted fish with a sawzall! Used to do that with frozen albacore.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you Dirtsailor! yes, knives and swords and saws are such fun!!! Happy Tuesday to you! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## brayhaven (Jul 28, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Yes, real women eat bait (mackerel and mullet and sardines and more) and gut and scale fish! Smiles.
> 
> I - Leah


Men eat bait too.. I regularly dine at Bennies Bait Shop & Sushi Bar.. :)

Greg


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you Greg!
And good point!
And so from "today's plate to tomorrow's bait" here's a cheers to good food!!!
 - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Jul 28, 2015)

Outstanding, simply outstanding!

Richard


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you Richard!!! This truly was delicious and fun! Happy Wednesday to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## brayhaven (Jul 29, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you Greg!
> And good point!
> And so from "today's plate to tomorrow's bait" here's a cheers to good food!!!
> - Leah


Or Vice Versa :o).. We all appreciate your expertise and sense of humor.  Please keep up the good work!

Greg


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you so much Greg! 

This site is a gift & I learn from everyone every day and adore that!!!

Happy midweek!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 2, 2015)

LE, Great post (as always) and an exquisite meal !!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Crazy Moon!!! This was such a treat! And happy wonderful new week to you & yours! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2015)

IMG_1219.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 3, 2015






Had this on the weekend,organic ,very tasty Syrah/grenache .Your sort of wine.Love the  Owl on the label . Hope your well & the fish are biting.


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2015)

Traffic snarl on the way to town at the weekender.













IMG_0014.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 3, 2015






Takes 3 shifts to get them across the road after milking,big herd maybe 700 milkers.


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 3, 2015)

Happy new week Mick!

Having grown up in a little village that at one time had more cows than people (in the mountains of The People's Republic of Vermont); I can appreciate this crossing photo full throttle!

And as the Wineaux & food appreciator, I loved seeing your blend! The owl logo is charming and the wine sounds fantastic and really balanced!

Fishermen going out again his week so I must get my tools and groove on!

Meanwhile, here's to one incredible new week! It is a lucky week and an exciting one!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------

